
History tells us what may happen next with Brexit and Trump - AdeptusAquinas
https://medium.com/@theonlytoby/history-tells-us-what-will-happen-next-with-brexit-trump-a3fefd154714#.48sqmw4mu
======
MrZongle2
TL,DR: Trump! Brexit! Stupid masses ignoring the warnings of smart people like
us! Nuclear war!

~~~
internaut
Don't worry Mr Zongle.

He also said that the survivors will be stronger and fitter once the radiation
dies down. Those extra limbs will enable our descendants to access all of
Unicode on a single keyboard thereby enabling international peace and
prosperity ... until the next time!

I'd flag this as political nonsense contributing nothing but it's just too
funny not to leave up.

------
AnimalMuppet
Odd that the article didn't actually tell us what will happen next...

~~~
AdeptusAquinas
Yes it does, near the end. A hypothetical scenario anyway.

~~~
AnimalMuppet
> So I feel it’s all inevitable. I don’t know what it will be, but we are
> entering a bad phase.

I don't regard "it will be bad", plus a hypothetical, as "telling us what will
happen next".

[Edit: Oh, I see. The HN headline is "what _will_ happen", but the actual
article headline is "what _may_ happen".]

